# agency



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

has anyone used New Life Global as an emmigration agent?thanks...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

philconnell said:


> has anyone used New Life Global as an emmigration agent?thanks...


Hi Phil - one question: why do you need to use an agent? If your application is fairly straightforward you can do it youself online at Immigration New Zealand.


----------



## tillie (Sep 12, 2011)

*Agents Warning*

Hi Phil

I havent used New Life Global but have had a very bad expensive experience with Global Visa and come way with no visa at the end, yet they took £3500.00 off me. !!!! So dont use this company.


----------



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Try and do application yourself - not to bad as long as you have all the required info.



philconnell said:


> has anyone used New Life Global as an emmigration agent?thanks...


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi Phil, 

We looked at using an agency and then found the answers to all of our questions on here, 
I would really recommend doing it yourself and saving the money, we've just recently done it so if you need any help just shout, 
Good luck 
Stephney


----------

